#   .
,     .     , ..   ,      .  ,   2006      ,           ,   .  -  ,   ?

----------


## _

**,    ** 
          ????

22  1995  N 171-

------------------------------------------------------------------






   , 


 1.     
3.       :
     ;

 2.  ,     
        :
16)  -  (   ),  (   ),    ;

 16.       
1.   ()           .

 .       ,       ,

----------

(2010 )   ?

----------


## .



----------

!

----------

:
23  2004  N 42



            ,                .

                   .

 1.    

   ,       ,   ,                  .

 2.  ,    

1.        :

)   -  ,     ,    ,      1,5    ;

----------


## Dubinkin

**,  -   .

----------

> :
> 23  2004  N 42


  .    .   20.12.2006  64 "       "

----------

> .    .   20.12.2006  64 "       "


  ,

----------

?

----------


## .

,      ?   :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ?

----------

> 


   ,     .
,      ,

----------

> ,     .     , ..   ,      .  ,   2006      ,           ,   .  -  ,   ?


    -  1 01 2011   ?  ...

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...      ))  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,       .
*efreytor*,  350637-5

----------


## efreytor

*.*,     ...   ...  ...           ))

----------

-  .        ,      .        ,     ,  ,   - . ..  = .     ..  ..      -   ,     .      .   - .

----------


## efreytor

> - .


     ...    , ..  :Embarrassment:    .

----------


## .

**,      ?         .
     ,     . ,   ,      :Wink:

----------


## .

> .    ,


       ,   .          ,

----------


## efreytor

*.*,    .... ,    ..  :Frown:

----------

!!!!!!!        ,    !!!!     !!!!!!    ,           ,     ,  .....       .........       200 000 !!!!!           !!!!

----------


## efreytor

7%   ..

----------

> 7%   ..


   ....       5%. 
  .  -   15%  ?
 "   ",    - 8% -   () -  .
    , , 14% -  ?
   15%?  "" -9%? 
    -      50 ..       ?  -  .
 "",    ,   - , .. ,     .  .  ????

----------


## 333

22  1995   171-                  ,     (   , 1995,  48, . 4553; 1999,  2, . 245; 2001,  53, . 5022; 2002,  30, . 3026, 3033; 2003,  47, . 4586; 2004,  45, . 4377; 2005,  30, . 3113, 2006;  43, . 4412; 2006,  31, . 3433; 2007,  1, . 11;  31, . 3994;  49, . 6063)  :
1)    3  1   ; 
2)    2:
)  7    :
7.   -        1,5    ,         ,    .      ,    ,   (   ),  (    ),   ,    ; ;
)   12.1  12.2  : 
12.1    ,    , ,       ,    ,        9    ;
12.2 ,       ,   ,  , ,  , ,     ,   , ,    ,        ,    ,       9    ;;    
 3)   8:
)       2        ,    ; 
)  2.1   6  :
6) , ,      ,    .;
4)   16:
)   3:
          15         ,    ,      5    ;
)   5        15         ,    ,      5    ;


 2
       7  2005   11-       ()   ,     (   , 2005,  10, . 759). 

 3
1.           ,   ,          .
2.      ,    ,    1  2011 .
3. ,        2  8   1  14    22  1995   171-        ,               ,      1  2011 .
4. ,     10.2    22  1995   171-        ,           ,       1  2012 .

----------

,  .     171- -   .     1.5% (   :Smilie:  -  . ---!

----------

> 7%   ..


      ????

----------


## 281076

!  ,    ,    ( )   6%   15% . . ???

----------


## vegas

!  
..  :  , 40 .   ,         , .    :  ,,  ..
 :       , ?   5%     ?        ?        -          ??
     ,        ...    !! ,,!!!  :Frown:

----------

1  2011 .          ,               ,   ,      1  2011 ,     ,    , -  1  2012 .

----------

?   .        ,

----------

> ...    , ..    .


            (80)      .   4       -?       ...

----------

.  .       01,01,2011?

----------

,     . 1 . 16         ,         (  . 7 ).   -  1,5 %,    ,   1,5  9 %     .

  5 %         (. 16 . 3  5 )

 ,

----------


## ayri

!  -,    ,                  .      ...       9%    ? (,    ,   ?)

----------


## .

*ayri*,     ,    ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ayri

> *ayri*,     ...


  .
"      171  22.11.95.,       .      ,         ,     .     ,             01.01.11.              01.07.11,     ,     (    ,        ) -  01.01.12.

----------


## .

.    .

----------

!    ,   . !   01.01.11     ?     ?          (   ).
 ,    ,     .

----------



----------


## .



----------


## tugi3

?
 :Frown:

----------


## tugi3

:Wink:

----------


## .

-?

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,     )

----------

,       - ?        ?       ?   ,    ?  ,     ,    ,  ..  ???!!!!!

----------


## Titovka153

,       -,      ..  5%, ,   - .            .   .

----------


## .

> - ?


 



> ?


 



> ?


    . 



> ,  ..  ???


  .         ,      .
    22.11.1995 N 171-
(.  28.12.2010)
"       ,    "

----------


## tugi3

.              .

----------


## Titovka153



----------


## Strik3r

,      ?? 

      ,   ... 

      1.1.2011 (   )???

----------


## Strik3r

.       ?

----------


## .

350637-5 "      "       ,    "       "      ()   ,    " (      ) *(  )*

----------


## Strik3r

.,   ,       484412-5
(   )

            ,         

 ,     ,    ,        ?  ?

----------


## Strik3r

484412-5

      "       ,    "       "      ()   ,    " 
(         ,    ,     ,    )

----------


## .

,     .
 ,            . 484412-5    .      (    )

----------

. .      ,  ?      (      )?  ,       ?

----------


## .

**,    -?         ,   .  -    ,   .         :Wink:

----------


## Ortisiz

!    ,   .      .       ?       ?

----------


## SidWilson

.

----------

????
   ..      ???  :Smilie:

----------


## . .

. --          .      ?

----------


## SidWilson

?      ,  .
, ,

----------


## . .

,      .    ,   -   .    ,       -, ..             .    ,      ...

----------


## SidWilson

> ,      .    ,   -   .    ,       -, ..             .    ,      ...


 ,    ,    .  ,        .    .     .         .

----------


## .

-    ?     ?

----------


## 333

> ,      .    ,   -   .    ,       -, ..             .    ,      ...


      ?
 294-      ,     .
              ( ,        294- ),  .        -

----------


## SidWilson

> ?
>  294-      ,     .
>               ( ,        294- ),  .       -


,     .
     .             .          (: "     ,      ")

----------


## geraksyusha

,   

" 16.	      

1.   ()    ,       ,    ,       .
    ,    ,    ()    .

 11.           
1.     (    ,    )";

----------


## Ortisiz

> *    ,    ,    ()    .*


  !     ))

----------


## 23

!
. ,   !       ,  ,        -    .
   (. + )
     - -     ??7    ,              ...
 ,    -,    ,     :
1.  
2.     . 
3.   -    ,  20 .., . ,    -  ?
4.  
5.  
6.  -  .   

      ,   ,        ?    ,    .
 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## SidWilson

> 4.  
> 5.


    .   .

  .

----------


## 23

> .   .
> 
>   .


.    ? :yes: 
      -  ...?

----------

(),      , ???

----------



----------


## tugi3

?

----------


## 333

> ?

----------

1          . : 1.       50 .. 2.      1  300..??????

----------

!       ..   50 ..?

----------

> ,   
> 
> " 16.	      
> 
> 1.   ()    ,       ,    ,       .
>     ,    ,    ()    .
> 
>  11.           
> 1.     (    ,    )";


       ?  ?
 ,  ,        (. .)     ( )  ,   ?

----------

?

----------


## .

**,    ?

----------

"     ,          ,    ,     ,    ..."
    ?        ?

----------

33  23

----------


## Titovka153

7 %

----------


## tugi3

-102  ?

----------


## tugi3

?

----------


## LegO NSK

> -102  ?


-,    (    ).
-,   .    ?

----------


## 99RUS

,  ,.
      .

----------


## .



----------


## LegO NSK

7  2005*.*N*11-
"      ()   ,    "

 2.      ,    
      ,    :
1)  ,    ;

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


        ( ).

----------


## 96

!!!   !!!                ???

----------

96.     ,    ,       ???   :EEK!: ???

----------


## ksumyka

12    5%?

----------

5%?

----------


## .

,   100   -         - .

----------

!  ,      ( )  ?  ,  ...    !!!

----------

,    ?

----------

, ,       ,    ,  .

----------

,   ,          ?

----------


## mikmik

52.25.12   
     (2001)

----------

!
   .    .     ,      ,    . ? 
  -      ?    ,     , -   (   )? 
  ,         ?
   .

----------


## janus66



----------


## .

*janus66*,     :Wink:

----------


## janus66

> *janus66*,


?     ,       ,    .               .

----------


## .

:Wink:  ,   ,          ?   :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:

----------


## janus66

.       .           .    ,   .     ,               .

----------


## PROTEST

,       .
  :
         .
      ,    ,   %?

----------


## .

*PROTEST*,       -  .    .

----------

,,     ,    ,    . ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------

???   ???

----------


## katezed

,  ,      ?  ?

----------


## -1

> ,  ,      ?  ?


  :yes:

----------


## J

.      .         .  -       ?

----------


## .

*J*,    .
            .

----------


## J

.         ?

----------


## Storn

:Wow: ....     ....
....  :Big Grin:

----------


## 333

+...
      -    ,       ...
, ,  -          ?           ?

----------


## -1

> ?


   ,     .18 .1 .,     . 26. 171-.

  .    ,    .     9%,  7%.






> ?


 . 3 .    ,   01.07.2011

  01.07.2012

----------


## 333

> ,     .18 .1 .,     . 26. 171-.


!     ,    -  ?
 ,    ?    .18 .1   .20

----------


## -1

> ,    -  ?


  .        ,       .





> ,


 484412-5

----------


## 333

, , !

----------


## -1

> , , !


      .   7 -           ,        :Wink:

----------


## Bf

-   ?    ?

----------


## -1

> -   ?    ?


    ....   ,         :Wink:

----------


## J

.  01.01.2013       .

----------

?       ?

----------


## J

11  171-,    ,           !

----------


## dim11

> 11  171-,    ,           !


,    . 11 ?
    ,  :Wow: 
 171-    . 1.




> 3.     ** :
>      ;


    .       11  .

----------


## dim11

.



> 20  2011 , 11:00
> 
>                   ,                       ()   ,    .

----------


## J

> ,    . 11 ?
>     , 
>  171-    . 1.
> 
> 
>     .       11  .


   11  1    .

----------


## Sunbeam_101

,   ,  . 1 . 18      ,             ??
            7%      ???

   ?

----------


## Sunbeam_101

,

----------


## J

,      ,       (  7%). .1 .18    (  ) ,        ,    ,      ......    .... 
        ( )   .

----------


## Sunbeam_101

,    )).
    .
        ))!

----------


## Timofey21

().   ~ 12.. .  .,     ( ,8 , , ,,,   ).   ,  .         .

----------


## J

.1 .11  171-   : "    (       )      .
         "
  :      ?       .    ,    (       ),            ,     . 
   ,   ????

----------


## -1

> ,   ????


14.1

----------


## J

> 14.1


    ?

----------


## -1

> ?


   ?   3- 171- . 





> 14.1


  :Wink:  14.17

----------


## J

.14.17  ?

----------


## -1

> .14.17  ?


      ,      . 4. ( ,      ),  ,   14.2

----------


## 2

-...      ,  . 11 171-?!?!? ?  - !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LegO NSK

171-    (.1 .18).
  ,  -             (.2 .1, .1 .11),     (.2 .1, .1 .16).

----------


## 2

> 171-    (.1 .18).
>   ,  -             (.2 .1, .1 .11),     (.2 .1, .1 .16).


    ?          171- ( ,     )  ?

----------


## Storn

> ( ,     )  ?


      .....
      ,   ....

----------


## 2

> .....
>       ,   ....


   ,         .     ....                      ?    ?!?!?       2012 ?

----------

,  ,   ,        :   2012    (   ),       15      ( )        - ?????

----------

,  . , ,  01.01.2013      ?      ?

----------


## J

> ,  ,   ,        :   2012    (   ),       15      ( )        - ?????


   ( )        - 2012?

----------


## J

> ,         .     ....                      ?    ?!?!?       2012 ?


     ???  -  ͨ !!!

----------


## J

> ,  . , ,  01.01.2013      ?      ?


       .        .  01.01.2013        5%.     -  !

----------

11  1 218-  18.07.2011     :
"1.     (       )      .

"7)   -  ,         ,    ,  ()   ,      0,5    ,        ,   .      ,    (   ), ,  ,  ,   (),  ,   ,    ;";

!

 ""  3     1  2012 .
 .       01.07.2012,          .

----------


## 2

> ""  3     1  2012 .
>  .       01.07.2012,          .



   ,   ,    ,      !

----------


## J

171-,  :
.2.       ,      ()    -    ,      ,    ,  ,      ,   ,    ,   ,                     - (),    ,    ()  . 
.7 .2   -  ,      ,    ,  ()   ,      1,5    .      ,    ,   (   ),  (    ).
..     171-   !

----------


## J

1  ,    "    ...       " 
    ,           ? ?

----------


## J

> ,   ,    ,      !


   "(       ).

----------

,          (    ...).  218      ,      01.07.2012.

----------


## 2

> 1  ,    "    ...       " 
>     ,           ? ?


,  !

----------


## 2

> .7 .2   -  ,      ,    ,  ()   ,      1,5    .      ,    ,   (   ),  (    ).
> ..     171-   !


   .....
      ,     ,   ,      ,      ....   ,  ?!    !?!    !         !

----------


## -1

> ,  !


 ,  ,        ......

----------

> .....
>       ,     ,   ,      ,      ....   ,  ?!    !?!    !         !


 !        ???

----------


## 2

> ,  ,        ......


 ?
  ( . 1)   ,           .     ,    ...

----------


## 2

> !        ???



  -  ,      ,    ,  ()   ,      1,5    .

----------


## -1

> ,    ...


 ,    ,        . (    )     ,     .  /  .

     ,          . 14.17,   ,      14.2

----------


## 2

> ,    ,        . (    )     ,     .  /  .
> 
>      ,          . 14.17,   ,      14.2


.
     ...        ?   ?      2012 ?   - ?  ,        01.01.2013,   ,  ?

----------


## -1

> ,        01.01.2013,   ,  ?


   ,      .        . 

    ,      . 
  ,        -      .

----------


## 2

> ,      .        . 
> 
>     ,      . 
>   ,        -      .


, ,       ...  ,    ,       ,     ....
 ,     ,           2012  ?

----------

,      !   : -,    ,  ,      ?

----------


## -1

> ,      ?


         ?
   ,          ?!(     ).

----------


## J

> .
>      ...        ?   ?      2012 ?   - ?  ,        01.01.2013,   ,  ?



   -  ! :No:

----------

:  .  ,   ,    ,   -.  ,          5%?

----------


## J

01.01.2013       .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 01.01.2013       .


 ,        (  )     ,     -   ....

----------


## dark_nicki

:
 ,    (      ..)   ,    ,    15 ..
  : 
   ,    
 01.01.2013 -       5%
..   -       ... (  )
    - . !   (  ),     ... 
      :    ,    .   ,     "" -  ..   " ",       .    ,   ,   .

 ,   - ...

----------


## -1

> ..   -       ... (  )


       .





> "" -


  ,        ,        .. ..     . 
    . 1   .





> 01.01.2013 -       5%


   .  :yes:

----------


## J

> , ,       ...  ,    ,       ,     ....
>  ,     ,           2012  ?


         4  5  16 
"        ,      (    ),        ( )      1  "

----------


## J

?

----------

> 4  5  16 
> "        ,      (    ),        ( )      1  "


      ...???

----------


## J



----------


## J

> , ,       ...  ,    ,       ,     ....
>  ,     ,           2012  ?


   ,        .        01.07.2012.       .

----------


## 2

> ,        .        01.07.2012.       .


    ,  ,   01.07.2012.    ...,       ....

----------


## 2

> 4  5  16 
> "        ,      (    ),        ( )      1  "


  .         ?

----------


## 2

> ,        .        01.07.2012.       .


,        ?

----------


## -1

> ?


  - .  ,

----------


## J

> ,        ?


 ,            ,     01.07.2012

----------

> ,            ,     01.07.2012


    )))

----------

:
1.       01.07.12. ( 2 . 7, 13.1., 13.2) (   01.07.12  -   ,      :EEK!: )
2.    01.01.12 -    (. 18. .1). (   01.01.12????   01.01.12 ???????)
3. 01.01.12     -  11
"1. ,    ()   ,     ,           25    ,          () .
 ,       ,         ."
(   01.07.12  -   ,      ????     ????)
   : "1.    (       )      ." -  11.
        ?         ,          ...
 ,  ,  ,    ...
      ,            01.07.12,         01.07.12????
,      ...

----------

!!!!   !!! ,            -        .      .    -     .

----------

()   ,      (.),    1.07.12    ,   - ?    ,  ?

----------


## .

> ()   ,      (.),


       ,        .

----------


## -1

> ()   ,


   (..   ),  .

   -     ,    ,       .

    . ,  ,         .. (  )               :Wink:

----------


## dark_nicki

(  . .  ~10 ..    )
    ,     (,    ).     :
1.     -    
2.     -    
3.  01.01.2011  "        "
4.  01.01.2013    -    -    !
5.     ,     "5% " (   )
6.  01.01.2013 (   "5%")    "     ,   - "
7.           -       .

   ... :  01.01.2013       -   ...  ...

----------


## dark_nicki

> 3.  01.01.2011  "        "


,    -   01.01.2012

----------


## -1

> .           -       .


c 01/01/2013 . . . 3 . 6 . 16   .  :Wink:

----------

:c 01/01/2013 . . . 3 . 6 . 16   .  
    ???!!!  -



   6  16        1  2012 .
6. ,      (     )   ,       ,  ,     ,          ,           50  ,   - .

   6  16        1  2012 .
,      (     )   ,       ,  ,     ,          ,           25  ,   - ,      .

    6  16    (     18  2011 . N 218-)       ,    ,     5        1  2013 .
   ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .
,      ,         ,           .
       ,     -   ,         .



   ,            01.01.13.

----------


## -1

> 6  16    (     18  2011 . N 218-) *      ,    ,     5        1  2013 .*   ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .


  :yes:

----------


## dark_nicki

> ???!!!  -...
> ...
>   ,            01.01.13.


    !!!       ,        ... ( 1,2 .6 .16)

 ,   01,01,2013    "     ,  ,           ,   - ,      " ( 3, .6.16)

            ...      ...

----------


## -1

> 


 :No: 





> **  ,


+      .       ,     .
      -   :Wink:

----------

,  ..     .       ?      ,    .  ,     ?

----------


## -1

> 


   ?





> ,


   . 

      1036  15.08.1997 .   ,     .   ,    .

----------

, ,            01.01.2013?

----------


## 72

?

----------

,          ?

----------

> ,          ?

----------

?    .     3-   )))       )))     ? (  )

----------

,     22  2011  :
-    ,     ( ), ..           ,   ; 
-       ,    (    ,  ,   ,   ,        ). 
 ,           : 
-       , (     -      25 ..,              (50 .)); 
-    ,        ( ,     ); 
-       ( 23-00  08-00 .      ,      ,  5 ); 
-   ,   ,     (   5  80 . ,          1 ,          3- ); 
-       ,  ..  (, , ,  ,  ,      ); 
-  ,      2012   ,     ; 
-          (            ,    ); 
-   01  2012    ( 7%)      0,33 ( ); 
-    (   ),      ,     (   ,       ). 
          .       . 
  ,   , :
-         ; 
       -       5%    ; 
-  ,    ,     ,    ,         16,5 %  ,        . 
       01  2012 
-  ,                . 
 1  2012            50..  25 ..      : 
-                 . 
      01  2013 .

----------

,      171-,      22.07.2011? -,    171-  (   -  ,      ,    ,  ()   ,      1,5    .      ,    ,   (   ),  (    ))     , ..       .

----------


## Storn

?  :Big Grin:

----------


## KocmosMars

.    .    .   .           .   -             ?         ?

----------

-  .       ,    .

----------


## Sunbeam_02

,  .
       27.11.2010  947               .
             ( ).
           .

     ,       ,        .

   ...

----------


## J

.   ,          ,    .

----------

?     .

----------


## J

http://narod.ru/disk/23769773001/%D0...D0%A0.JPG.html

----------

!
        ...
        :
       5%,     , ,   .       ,    .    -  .
      (       ,     ),     ? -     ?   -    ?   -  ?  ?  ,         5%?
   !

----------

?   ?
,        .       ?      ?

----------

!  -  -  !  01.01 2013-      50 .   -         ?    -  ?  !  !

----------


## J

01.01.2012.             (    ),     .      01.01.2013.          ,   . 5   .             .

----------

01.01.2013        5   -         50         -          -       ?      01.01.2013         ?          23 08 - 22  2012 ?         5 ?    !

----------


## J

5%  23  08.  01.01.2013          ,             .

----------

1.      5 .-  
2. 22  2012 -      5 .-  
3. 01.01.2013 -      5.-  
4. 01.01.2013         5.-  
5. 22       5 .- -  
!

----------


## J

.

----------

-   !           -     2012   2013!  -   !   -   !

----------


## 2

> .   ,          ,    .


   ?

----------


## J

,  .

----------


## 2

> ,  .


         ? -   ....

----------


## J

.   .14.2 ?

----------


## 111

!!      ,        70 .      ?    100 .      2012 .    ? !!!

----------


## J

.

----------

,   ,    50  ,     50    ? 
  ,       ?

----------


## Storn

**,        (10 ..)   40 (.)    .....       ...       :Big Grin:

----------

5%,  50      1022,   2012,      .
         01.01.2012.   01.07. 2012(  ?    ?)     1  2013 ,       ,  ?     ?

----------


## duzzle

,      2012 ,   1  ??????

----------

!   .  .
1. -2013.    .
2.   -2013.
3.      6..   30..
 ,      .   .
   !

----------


## forkop

> ,      2012 ,   1  ??????


  - .

----------

.        .  ,   2012     .    ,      .             .  ,,     .    -    ?

----------


## katezed

> 5%,  50      1022,   2012,      .
>          01.01.2012.   01.07. 2012(  ?    ?)     1  2013 ,       ,  ?     ?


+1

----------


## PiV555

> +1


      ..      , (      )          ..     ..

----------


## Storn

*PiV555*,    ...... ""

----------


## YuliyaSh

> *PiV555*,    ...... ""


   ,  , .

----------


## 147

17,11,2011     . ..      "     ..  ,      . ,  .7 .2    22.11.1995 N 171- (.  21.07.2011) "       ,         ()  "   -  ,      ,    ,  ()   ,      1,5    .      ,    ,   (   ),  (    ).    ,  ..        4,7 %, ,     ,      . 14.16 .2.1  ." ?

----------


## 55

-, -        .7 .2    22.11.1995 N 171-              .        ?

----------


## 147

,    . "....     
     4,7 %"

----------

,   ,    ,      ,    ,  ()   . , ,       ,       .   -  ,     ,      .    .,    ? ,      ?

----------


## nail1407

> 1  2013



5. ,   1  2013      2,    5,    6  16    22  1995  N 171- "       ,    " (    )       ,    ,     5      .                                                                                               2.      :
 , ,  ,   ,     ;
  ,      ,  ,       ,   ,      ;
     (  )    ,      (     ),   ;
    ,  ,  ,            ,         ,    .          ;
         ;
    2  16    (     18  2011 . N 218-)       ,    ,     5        1  2013 .


    6  16    (     18  2011 . N 218-)       ,    ,     5        1  2013 .
   ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .
    5  16    (     18  2011 . N 218-)       ,    ,     5        1  2013 .
5.        23   8    ,      ,  ,       ,   ,          ,      ,

----------

?         ?            .

----------

!   .  .
1. -2013.    ?
2.   -2013.
3.      10..  ,      .   .
 .
  !

----------

,   ,    ,  ,  ,  ,    ,          (        ),    .       ,     "".   381-  .  ,    .  ..             .   .

----------

> !   .  .
> 1. -2013.    ?
> 2.   -2013.
> 3.      10..  ,      .   .
>  .
>   !


             1.01.2013.     ,  .       . ,    .

----------


## HERZOG

!  218    ,      :  
                0.33  01.01.2012?

----------

> !  218    ,      :  
>                 0.33  01.01.2012?


  :"        ,     ,   7            330 ".    .     .      , , -,       .

----------


## YuliyaSh

, -        ?

----------

))  ,       10-  ,          2013,      .

----------

> ))  ,       10-  ,          2013,      .


     ,   ,    -   "  "   ""  " "-   .     .:-(

----------


## Brother3230

:
1.   -    ???
2.      -   ?
      ,     ????

----------

> :
> 1.   -    ???
> 2.      -   ?
>       ,     ????


  ,      .....

----------

> :
> 1.   -    ???
> 2.      -   ?
>       ,     ????


           ,      ,   .

----------

> -    ?


       .    ,   ,    ?      ?

----------


## 147

> ,    ? ,      ?


     .  ,     22  1995 . N 171- "       ,         ()  " ,      2  16    (     18  2011 . N 218-)       ,    ,     5        1  2013          ( 7  2   ),       ,     1  2012 .  .     .    ?   ? . .        ,     -  .
 !

----------

> .  ,     22  1995 . N 171- "       ,         ()  " ,      2  16    (     18  2011 . N 218-)       ,    ,     5        1  2013          ( 7  2   ),       ,     1  2012 .  .     .    ?   ? . .        ,     -  .
>  !


       ,     - .     -        ?

----------

.    ,  "  -  ,      ,    ,  ()   ,      1,5    .      ,    ,   (   ),  (    )", "      4,7 %".    "       ,      "    1  2012    -  ,              .     .   4,7 % - !

----------

"       .    ,   ,    ?      ? "
  .    ?      2012.,     ?   ,     .  ?     ,  01.07.12   2013.   ?

----------

, .
        ,    01.01.2012  ?
      .
          01.01.12
 01.07.2012.  -      ,      ,     ,   ()       (),     ,    ,    .

        .

----------

> , .
>         ,    01.01.2012  ?
>       .
>           01.01.12
>  01.07.2012.  -      ,      ,     ,   ()       (),     ,    ,    .
> 
>         .


   )))

----------


## 741

> 17,11,2011     . ..      "     ..  ,      . ,  .7 .2    22.11.1995 N 171- (.  21.07.2011) "       ,         ()  "   -  ,      ,    ,  ()   ,      1,5    .      ,    ,   (   ),  (    ).    ,  ..        4,7 %, ,     ,      . 14.16 .2.1  ." ?



    ,        ,    .
   .

 12-255/2011
... 14.16 .2.1          ,        .
   ,  23.09.2011  15.05  -  ..  /________/,   /________/ .    /________/     0,5      4,7 %   1   4, /________/  ,     ,  .14.16 .2.1  .

----------

> 


   .   ?        .

----------


## 147

> ,        ,    .
>    .


 ,     ,  ,      ?   ,      ,     ,       .

----------

6  16    22  1995  N 171- (     18  2011 . N 218-):

   ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .

    ,      . ,             ,        -    ? 

!

----------

17  2011 . N -4-2/13461@
 .

----------

> 17  2011 . N -4-2/13461@
>  .


       .
.

----------

,   ,          1 ,   ,

----------

. 
 ,   (  ) ,  ,   -      ,  ** .       - .
 . 
1.   1 , ,           (, ,  ).       .        .  ,      - -   .  23  8  5%  .
2.  1 .   ,        5%.. 
3.    2013 .       .       ( ).         7%    033.   " " - .
    . ..   "" (        .  . , , )    .   ,    .     - .
  ,   13   .       . 
   ,   -    .
 .   -          .
,  -   .

----------

:
"                  .
-,   ,      (. 2 . 7).     ,      ( 1,5%),       .       :  ,      (   0,5%  )   ;        (   ), ,  , ,   ,    .      .   ,    ,     1  2012 .              .
-,  22  2011           23.00  8.00       .  . ,   ,      1  2013 .
        . 
 1  2012     ( )         50 . .    ,    ,     .           .
   ,     ,     ,   2012 .   1  2013- ,       ,     "
  .  ?

----------

> 6  16    22  1995  N 171- (     18  2011 . N 218-):
> 
>    ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .
> 
>     ,      . ,             ,        -    ? 
> 
> !


   1  2012  ,              ,        ?

----------

,       ,    ,     ,  !  .        ,   .

----------

"     "?             ? ,     ?

----------

.   .     .         .    .  .

----------

,   - , -8,5 %,    ,    , :
  " .3 .1 N 171- "       ,    ": "            ".    .18 N 171- "   ,       ,    ",      .   ,   , ,      (    )     ,       .  
 ,   ,       ,     .  ,   ,               ."

    "   22  1995  N 171-" 
)   131 - 133,  ,  ,     ( ), -      ,      .  -   ,     ,    ,    ,  1,5    ,           ( ),    ( ),  ,  ,   ()  ( ),     ( ). 

..      , ,    ,       :Frown:

----------

,           (, , , HI-  ),    " ".        ,     .   1 ,    ,   "   "        :Smilie:

----------


## svman

,          ?    ,         ,    -      . .?     ?

----------

.    ().      .

----------

,          : +  + .     .

----------


## J

1    ?       ?

----------

> 1    ?       ?


 .  . !   -         ( ),   - .  ..  .   :  - ,    - .    ( ,    )   , -.

----------


## .

!

   ,        .
   ,   1.07.2012  ,   ,       "    
           ,    ".
                 .

      ,  

"                   (  ),   ,        ()          ( -  ),   ,            (  ),  ,                  "

        , ..      ? ...

    .         .

----------


## Elenero

. ,  01.01.12.   .  ,      ?   ,  .

----------


## lara33

?  ?   ?   ?     ,  .

----------

""     ,    ,     - ,   22.07.2011.      171-:               22  1995 . N 171- "       ,         ()  "   ,     18  2011 . N 218-.     ,       ,   ,  .

----------


## lara33

[              22  1995 . N 171- "       ,         ()  "   ,     18  2011 . N 218-. 
,     N*218-  ,          ,              ,          N*171-,               .
     ,         12 .

----------

> ""     ,    ,     - ,   22.07.2011.      171-:               22  1995 . N 171- "       ,         ()  "   ,     18  2011 . N 218-.     ,       ,   ,  .


  ,   ( ) 
 -, , ,   ,   . )   50 .. )  , )     , )  . )  , )   7-00  21-00.   ?    ""       ,    22  2011!

----------


## lara33

,    12   ,       5%,  13     .

----------

!     ,   ,    ,    5%.

----------


## svman

> . ,  01.01.12.   .  ,      ?   ,  .


    ,       12    ,          :Stick Out Tongue: ,      .

----------

,      ,  -     ,    .-  ,       .      .   :   2012.   , ,  .           .:-((((

----------

> -, , ,   ,   . )   50 .. )  , )     , )  . )  , )   7-00  21-00.   ?    ""       ,    22  2011!


  :    7  8  ,       1.01.2013.     5%,   1.01.2013. -  .         ,      .           ,      .

----------

25 ..  11.00  23.00?    2013.   ,        :Frown:

----------

,    8 .
     2013  ,   ,        .     1.01.2013. ???

----------

> 25 ..  11.00  23.00?    2013.   ,


  ,   - .

----------

.
   ,      .
,             "&".  ,             ().       ,      ,      (, , , , -,  ,    ..).       .    ,   : "  /      ."     .
         ,      , ..     01.07.2012.
 .      .
 ?    ,     ?       ?

----------


## kyrganchanka

:    ?       ?    ,       -   ( "")....    1  12 .     .         ?

----------


## Galereya

)   ,    . ,           . ,   ,    ,  . . .     ,      ,                    ...             ?

----------


## lara33

,   .   ,        ,     .

----------


## J

31.12.2005 858,         (        ).   ,  10- ,    . 
     -  ,     ,   -  .       01.01.2013     .
:   ?    171-  01.01.2013 - !

----------


## Unipost

.   .
    (/).
     . (  ,      ..)
     .)
 : ( )
  . 
1)    ?
     ,    5-     .   13      9-. 
2)            =),     .     (  /)?       ?
        ,  ?! ,                 .   50  50.   ,           .
.
..:      ,          ,      15 % (   )???

----------

> 1)    ?


     .




> 2)         ,  ?! ,                 .   50  50.   ,           .


.     (. )  ,         .




> =),     .     (  /)?       ?


     ,    ,     .  . ,       ,      ,     .




> ,          ,      15 % (   )???


          .

----------


## Unipost

> .     (. )  ,         .


 ,  .   ,    .   .   ,  :Love:        ,   ?  .
 :Wow:

----------


## 333

> 31.12.2005 858,         (        ).   ,  10- ,    . 
>      -  ,     ,   -  .       01.01.2013     .
> :   ?    171-  01.01.2013 - !


       .     ,   ..     - .       .
            ,      01.01.2013 .
:   ?

----------

> ,  .   ,    .   .   ,        ,   ?  .


 ,    10         27.01.2003 N 2 "  ,           ",                      3  14.16 .

3.          -
                        ;    -                .

----------


## J

> .     ,   ..     - .       .
>             ,      01.01.2013 .
> :   ?


      .    -  )

----------


## Unipost

> ;    -                .


!   )))

----------


## Unipost

!
http://www.topnews.ru/news_id_43744.html
:
  ,    .    2012          0,5 .          -     1  2013 ,   .
    -       .    ,      ...
   !!!!  :Frown:

----------


## PENIN

> !
> http://www.topnews.ru/news_id_43744.html
>  :
>    ,    .   2012          0,5 .          -     1  2013 ,   .
>     -       .    ,      ...
>     !!!!


 ,   ?       !!

----------

> !   )))


-  ,      ?)        ,       ?

----------

_      171- "       ,         ()  "      :
   ,     , (        ;
        ;
       ._
   7500   . ,                 !             ?         "   ..."  ? 7500   ?      6000     , , !

----------


## J

,      .

----------

.         +  ,    .      )))
http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/poryadok-p...iya-deklaracii
http://www.rostsys.ru/files/novtrebzak.html

----------


## 120687

!  ?  ?      ?     "" "" ""?????     ???

----------

?

----------

.          ,    350-450..   22,     .      1,01,13.          ???     ?

----------

!

----------

> !


kk

----------


## karma

!  ,   ,   ,   ,   2012   .     ,   .   -     ,   - /.          ?

----------

> !  ,   ,   ,   ,   2012   .     ,   .   -     ,   - /.          ?


     .        .  .  15.04, 15.07,15.10.,15.01.         ,   ,      !    ?

----------


## karma

!       ...  .  ,  ,    ,      ,  ?   ,    ?   ,         ,   ,  ,  ,             ,     .       ,   ,   10   .      ...     ...      "".

----------

> .          ,    350-450..   22,     .      1,01,13.          ???     ?


        !     !!!!!!

----------


## karma

,   ,    1!   -,  !
http://www.fsrar.ru/activities/gosud...iisko/drp/drp-

----------


## karma



----------


## 1989

!        ))   ,           .        ?   .     -  ?  , ,   ?   ? 
    ,       -  ,  ...  )))

----------

> !       ...  .  ,  ,    ,      ,  ?   ,    ?   ,         ,   ,  ,  ,             ,     .       ,   ,   10   .      ...     ...      "".


http://www.rostsys.ru/files/novtrebzak.html -   .            .         .      ,   ,     (   )      . .. "", "", "" .     !        ,     !

----------


## 66 RUS

,      .  .  :
   .  42 ..    ( .  ).    01.07.12     ?
1)         50 ..?
2)         .     ,     ,   ,     (  )     1   .

----------


## 66 RUS

1 .        10 .. 
?

----------


## .

> 1 .        10 .. 
> ?


, ,      .



> 50 ..?


  50 . +        . ,    (  100 .)




> .     ,     ,   ,     (  )     1   .


,        1     .

----------


## 66 RUS

. 16  171 ( .  218) :
______________________________________________________________________________
 6  16     1  2012  ( 4  6    18.07.2011 N 218-).
______________________________________________________________________________
6. ,      (     )   ,       ,  ,     ,          ,           50  ,   - .

      !????  ?

----------


## .

> !????  ?


 100%   ,         .    (      )          ,        ,   ,    .        = , .       50 . .           15%..

----------

> . 16  171 ( .  218) :
>       !????  ?


   :  1  2013      6   16 (     18.07.2011 N 218-)       ,    ,     5       ( 5  5    18.07.2011 N 218-).

----------


## RUS 66

> :  1  2013      6  16 (     18.07.2011 N 218-)       ,    ,     5       ( 5  5    18.07.2011 N 218-).


    .    2013     (     5%),     .   - .

----------


## RUS 66

,   .   - ,  .

----------

2013   )))          )))

----------

> ,   .   - ,  .


 ,       ,    :Wink:

----------


## RUS 66

> 2013   )))          )))


     ,  ?

----------

)))      ,   12,   .   ..     )))

----------


## delfinost

** ,            ?    -  ?

----------

> ** ,            ?    -  ?


       ""  ,         ,           1      .          (    ).        "-",   ,              ,       )))

----------


## delfinost

,       ,  (((
 ,       .
 .          .

----------

,   .            ,  ..,       ,      )))

----------

> ,      .....
> 1)         50 ..?
> 2)         .     ,     ,   ,     (  )     1   .





> 50 . +        . ,    (  100 .)
> 
> 
> ,        1     .


....     !   -    -       .
,     ** , **      !????????????????????????
 .,       ,      *   18  2011* ,    50     !??????????????????????? *  !*
 ,         ,     !  !

     ,    ,     12   13 ,    .

     !     .

----------


## J

01.07.2012
1.  01.07.2012 .      ,     ,      ,        ,   .       0,5 .        ( .. ), ,  ,  ,   (),  ,   ,    .
       ,      ,     ,   () ,     ,    ,    .        () ,  ()    ,       20    ,       2    ;
,     ( )       ,      ,   7    ,      ()    (  40    )  ()       (  40   ),       ,  ,   () ,      ,   ,    ,    . 
      ,       .
    ,      :
  -        15  22    ,            ,                    ,        ,    ,    ,   ,   ,   ;
  -        6  15    ,               ,   ,            ,    ;
  -        1,5  22           ,    50          ,    ,  ()      ,  ()  ,  ()  ,  ()  ,  ()    ,  ()  ,  () .
            22  ( 22,5)   ,          ,  ,                ,       ,    ,    ,        ,       ,          .

2.                   5   : 
     :
-  , ,  ,   ,     ;
-   ,                     ;
-      (  )    ,      ,   ;
-     ,  ,  ,            ,        ,    (             16,5               ).          ;
-         ;
-     (        ,              16,5               ;
- .   ,     ,     ,       .          15.04.2011  524;
-   ,  ,       ,  .
       23   8    ,       ( ..    )          .            ,       ,  ..     .

3. ,      (     )       ,  ,     ,       1   ,               50 ..,        25 ..,   - ,     ,   23.07.2011 .
4. _   ,       ,            (     1   )       (     ),   ,     .              5      01.01.2013 .               ._

----------


## J

23.07.2012.
1.     :
    1)    ,           , ,           ;
       2)      ;
       3)    ,         ;
       4)    ,          ;
5)   ;
         6)   . 
     :
         1)      ,          ;
         2)      , -  ;
         3)  -  ,  -  ;
         4)       ;
5)        ( ),     ,       , ,    ;
6)  , , , -, ,  , , , ,    ,    , , ,            , , ;
          7)  -,            .
 3.              ,          10    ( ).
            4.   ,     ,    ,     ,   ,      .            ,       .

2.    ,    ,  :
          1)    ,     ,    ,       , ,           ;
          2)       ,    ;
          3)    ,    ,    ,     ;
          4)    ,     ,    ,      ;
         5)   ;
         6)     ,        ().

3.    ,    ,   
1)    7  22        9  24   ; 
         2)      , -  , -  ;
         3)  -    7  20   ;
4)      ,          ;
           5)    ,       , ,  ;
           6)  , , , -, ,  , , , ,    ,    , , ,       100     , , ;
          7)  -,        100    .
3.    ,    ,             ,    .  ,   ,         3 ,  ,      -  , -    5           7   ,   ,   , -    10    (). 
          4.   ,      ,    ,    ,         ,    , .    ,      ,    ,                  .

----------


## J

01.01.2013
1. ,    ,           5    : 
     :
-  , ,  ,   ,     ;
-   ,                     ;
-      (  )    ,      ,   ;
-     ,  ,  ,            ,        ,    (             16,5               ).          ;
-         ;
-     (        ,              16,5               ;
- .   ,     ,     ,       .          15.04.2011  524;
-   ,  ,       ,  .
       23   8    ,       ( ..    )          .            ,       ,  ..     .

----------


## J

*    (2012.)*     :
1.           ,        
- - ;
-        ;
-   -   ,    .
 ,          ,  ,    .
   2.          ,     ,   7            330  (  ) (   01.01.2012.,    01.01.2013.)
    3.:   (  ),      ,       :     ( )    ,     ;      ,      .
4.   : ,    ()             () .  ,       ,         .
   ,   ,    (      )       . ,     ,   ,       ,                     (     .

5.           ,    ,  :
-        ,    ;
-    ;
-   ,                                 .

----------


## lara33

.    ?

----------


## J



----------


## NN

> 01.07.2012
> 4. _   ,       ,            (     1   )       (     ),   ,     .              5      01.01.2013 .               ._


..    ( ),     5%   ?

----------


## J

17.08.2011. -4-2/13461@                () ,        ,   2.1  2   N 54-,      ,       ,    - .

----------


## J

-    ? :Frown:

----------

*J*, .     -   -  ...
,  ..  8%     .   .

----------


## lara33

> 


      2012,

----------


## J

> 2012,

----------

!  ,  " " 8%,   , ,  1  2012.    ,   ,   -  ?     ,   "",       -  .  "- "  -  ,     1,5.

----------

.  ...        :
1.  .2 -      (..      :, , , ).       " ".
2. .18  171 (  ) - .1 -       ,       (   )    .
3.  16  171 "       ()  "      , ..       " ",    .
4.   -     ...          -   ?
5.    ...           ,      01.01.2012 .???       ?(    2011 .)  01.01.2012 .  171    !!!.        -  !

----------


## -

.  ?  ,  .     ""  .           .

----------

http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/poryadok-p...iya-deklaracii
     .

              ( -  )  (  ),   10-  ,     ,   IV   -   20-  ,         .



               4.01   XML.                           .

           ̻,     ( -    ),    ,      -   ,    ,          ,         6000 !

----------

,      :
           .          .   (    )   ,   ,   .             .      .   ,                     .     ""   .       ""     (      "").             .  - .

----------

?

----------

. ,       .     , . ,    ( ?) ,     .

----------

> .


 ,      ?      ,       ?  , ?

----------


## .

,   .              .      .  :Frown:

----------

.       .    ?  ?     ! ? ?           1  2013.      1 ?

----------


## J

19.7       ?

----------


## lara33

3.          -
                        ;    -                .  14.16

----------


## lara33

14.19.      ,    
     ,          -
               ;    -       .

----------

,   .

----------

.. , .      ...

----------


## No_Fact

!
      .... 
1.    2012              ?
2.       . . .     ?
3.     ,     .   ?      ?

  !  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

,   -   .    ....    -     ?

----------


## lara33

> -     ?


  ?(? ?)

----------


## Katerina.

.

    "  ".

1.      2012 

2.    .  .
-    .
-    . 
 ?
:   ?     ?

3.     .   (  )  
1.     . 
2.         . 

3.    .              -   . 

   ?    .  

.

----------

,         .             ?

----------

,        ,    ?

----------


## EUROCONTACT

!  EUROCONTACT         .                  .           = 17.482,25                .      . .

----------

,    ,      (    ).
     ?

----------

> ,    ,      (    ).
>      ?


 !       .    ,    ?    ,  -    ,  .

----------

> .
> 
>     "  ".
> 
> 1.      2012 
> 
> 2.    .  .
> -    .
> -    . 
> ...


 .   , :
1-    - , , .
2-    13  ,      .
3-      - -   =   .
4-        ,  ,   .  ,   ,     .

----------

> !       .    ,    ?    ,  -    ,  .


     ?

----------


## lara33



----------


## beerman

> .   , :
> 1-    - **, , .


,  ,  ** ??          ,  ,    ,    ...

----------


## Katerina.

> .   , :
> 1-    - , , .
> 2-    13  ,      .
> 3-      - -   =   .
> 4-        ,  ,   .  ,   ,     .


   -  .      .

    -  

1.         ?     ?    ?

2.    ,         ,     .
             . 
  ,   ,     ,     ,   .     .     .

 ,          .

 ,        , ,   .,       ,    ()

----------

> 2.    ,         ,     .
>              . )


  20-!   .    .     -    -  . 
    ?

----------

.   ,    .          .    -.            .    .

----------


## lara33

: 1.     .      (), 2.   .   ,3.  .    4.      .   .             ?     .     ?   ?  . ?       .   !

----------

! ,        ,   ,         !      .    ,     ,   .

----------


## J

.

----------

, -    .  -  , ,   , .

----------


## J

1 .14  171-.    **    . (     ).          ,        .

----------

> 1 .14  171-.    **    . (     )...


  -    01.07.12,        ?

----------


## J

,         .

----------

171  . 14 
,    ()   ,     ,           25    ,          () . 

 ,       ,         .

----------

01.07.2012.    ,   ,       .

----------

> : 1.     .      (), 2.   .   ,3.  .    4.      .   .             ?     .     ?   ?  . ?       .   !



            .      ,       .    .         .    .

----------


## lara33

>

----------

> 


     .

----------

> .      ,       .    .         .    .


      ?     ? , -... .....      ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?     ? , -... .....      ?


        .   . 
      ,              .

----------

> .   . 
>       ,              .


 
     .
              ( -  )  (  ),   10-  ,     ,   IV   -   20-  ,         .
http://www.fsrar.ru/Declaring/poryad...iya-deklaracii

http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewforum.php?f=17



    ,    ,      ......  

              ,  .....

:      - ....     .....   ..... :Wink:

----------


## .

> .


    .           .   858

----------

.

IV.      



11.   ,    


     ,   
 ""      8.2      ,          

   .

----------

> .
> 
> IV.      
> 
> 
> 
> 11.   ,    
> 
> 
> ...


   ?     ?  :Wink:

----------

> ,       ,         .


       ,        ?           ?

----------

> ,        ?           ?


,  ....        ,   ?    .... :Wink: 

   ,      ....

----------

,   27  2012.     - ,     - .    - 10 !       -       . !

----------


## ZZZhanna

...

----------

> ,   27  2012.     - ,     - .    - 10 !       -       . !


,         .....
          .....       ..... ,      .....   :Wow:      -     ( )   ?   2006 ....   ?

   ....

----------

fsrar,     . 

"        -  ,         -      2012      2012 .              .

!      ,       ,        .         ,       ,   ."

       .

----------


## lara33

.     .   ,  ?       1     ?

----------

,....   ....         .....   :Wow:   :Wow:            .....  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> fsrar,     . 
> 
> "        -  ,         -      2012      2012 .              .
> 
> !      ,       ,        .         ,       ,   ."
> 
>        .


,   .       ,   -  .     -    !

----------

> .     .   ,  ?       1     ?


    ,    !!!!   ,    ,     - .....

----------


## .

> fsrar,     . 
> 
> "        -  ,         -      2012      2012 .              .
> 
> !      ,       ,        .         ,       ,   ."
> 
>        .


    ?      ?    10 ?

----------


## lara33

>

----------

,        1  2012?    -   ?

----------

> fsrar,     .
> 
> "        -  ,         -      2012      2012 .              .
> 
> !      ,       ,        .         ,       ,   ."
> 
>        .


     ?
http://fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/order...nii-formata-pr

    ...   ,   ?

----------

> ?
> http://fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/order...nii-formata-pr
> 
>     ...   ,   ?


,       .2    .....        "...".

----------

> ,        1  2012?    -   ?


!!!

----------

1. -     (  5%),     - , ..    .   : )      ? )  ()    -      ? )      (    )?




> !!!


+1

----------

https://dap.center-inform.ru/news/de...news-id=903693
   - .  -   ?

----------

- , ,  .    ,          ()  1      10

----------

1 .    30  2012.
   .....  



> 2. ,  ,    ()     ;    (   )          25    ;                 ( );         ,      25    ,    ,       ,    I  2012   30  2012 .

----------

> - , ,  .    ,          ()  1      10


    ,   .

----------

,      http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/klassifikator-vidov-produkcii
 ?

----------

.   260

----------


## tanyuschk

, .    14. -       (   2013)?         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

14  -    /.  , ..  ?
 -    13,  - .    .       13.
   -    ,    ?    .

----------


## Alsu_

01.07.12   ,         ?

----------


## tanyuschk

,   .   ,               - ?

----------

http://cfo.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...zirovaniequest

----------

,           ,   ? -     ...      ,     .

----------

> http://cfo.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...zirovaniequest


  28  29.     ?   -   .   -     !    :   1  2012!!     !      (  5%)      2013  ! !    !

----------

!          83 ..  , ,       .         5 ?   01.07.12.  2013 ?

----------

(  ) -    ,..        .         2013 .          ..     .   .

----------

> .  ,     22  1995 . N 171- "       ,         ()  " ,      2  16    (     18  2011 . N 218-)       ,    ,     5        1  2013          ( 7  2   ),       ,     1  2012 .  .     .    ?   ? . .        ,     -  .
>  !


 .      () - 22.11.2011.     - 02.12.2011.        18.07.2011 N 218- "      "       ,    "             "      ()   ,    "  29.12.2011 ( -   ).

----------



----------

, , .        ,     ,  ,    ?    ,  ,      ,            ?

----------

> , , .        ,     ,  ,    ?    ,  ,      ,            ?


.346.27.    ( ,     01.02.2012)

 "-     ,       ,     ,      "

 "-  ,    ,   ,       ,    ( ),          ,    ,    ( ),      -,     .         (),  , ,      "

----------

!  ..............
  -     2013.        (  ). 
1)   ?
2)  ??
3)       ???

----------


## Allworka

,  .   .
    "  ". - , , 14-18.   .
      ?
   -     .

----------

,  1.07.2012   5%,   1.01.2013  .   ,  ,    .             (   2013  )  .    . ,   ,  ,      ,     .

----------


## Allworka

=(  ,  .
  , 1     ,     50.   ?

----------

> =(  ,  .
>   , 1     ,     50.   ?


  ,   ,   ,  .  , . .   .   .
     ,     (    ) ,      ,   ,   ..  ,   .

----------

> .   260




                         500 (  )

  0,5 %   8,6% 


                               510 (  )

  8,6 %

----------

! .   ?    ???
 .

----------


## zvetok1971

!!!   .      ,      ,    .    .      ,    ,     .  50.  .  ,       1 ??   ?  :Frown:

----------

, ,                  ??          .   01   ,       .  ??        !

----------

> ,     (    ) ,      ,   ,   ..  ,   .


   12 ..,      "  ",   13   ?    ,  ?

----------


## tanyuschk

,        .    ,     14.         2012   2013?      ,   ,   ?                5 %,         . :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 147

> .      () - 22.11.2011.     - 02.12.2011.        18.07.2011 N 218- "      "       ,    "             "      ()   ,    "  29.12.2011 ( -   ).


"      ()
  ,    ".         ""  18.07.2011 N 218-, ""      . : .
    - 14.04.2005 <*>.
    - 21.07.2011.

----------

, , ,      , ,   ,      .      (57 . .)    - (   , ..      ;     ).           -   , ?             01.2013           5% . (    ), ,        .         .         (  ?) )).   :     ?    .

----------


## Storn

> , ..


    ...........     ....     ... ....      ....
    -    ....     ... :Big Grin:

----------

,    ,     - ,         ,        -   .         ,    :    (  .)     ,   , please!

----------


## Storn

?

----------

> , ,                  ??          .   01   ,       .  ??        !


      ...   , , 1000  ...      ,      ...   1000 ...      ...

    ...    10 ...            ?

           100      ...

-,   ...
-,             ...      ...

=========== 
   -   ,       ...  ,           ...

----------


## lara33

=========== 
   -   ,       ...  ,           ...[/QUOTE]

 ,   ,      ,    ,            .               ?

----------

...    -  ** **    ... ,   ...

         ...     ...          (         -  )...  ..

,            ,          ?

----------

,          ...     ,   **             ""...                ...

----------


## lara33

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=129593

----------

*lara33*,  ...   :



> **  ""  ""              **  ""  "" .
>         .".

----------


## SvetlanaNH

!  ,       ,    .    ???       .   .

----------

,                    ??      ??
 !

----------


## beerman

> ,                    ??      ??


  ,         -   ,       01         ,      ...   -

----------

, ,        ?   .  , ,    ( ,  )   .        !       , 2     , 16      ,   22  .     ,    9-00  21-00.        , ,     ,   150 000       ? , ,  !!!  5     !   !    1,5  ,   5 !

----------

> ,                    ??


    ...

     ()     -,      -       ...

 :  ,         100%-         -        ,        ( )...

        , .. 1680  ( 12 )...

         1680 ,                     ...

----------


## aldoc

....

----------


## aldoc

ALDOC.RU.
          \   .
  ""   ,    .            .
        !
       .   !

----------


## sharmel007

,    .  -  ,   ?
   2013    "  "   , :



  8  23 (       )
    (, ,   ?)

       ?

----------


## KocmosMars

1        30 ?.   ?.    ?             .,   .

----------

> ?


,     "". 
   ? , , , ,   ""     " "      ,    - .    .    !    ,     ,   - ! 
   .    .   / (    )   10 .    22  2012  - !         50 !

----------

,        :
        01.01.2013 ?

      .
 ,        !

----------


## zvetok1971

:EEK!:        ...   ,  ...     ????       ???

----------

*zvetok1971*, 
 .16   171-  01.07.2012       ( ..           5   %)    .
 01.01.2013                5 %.

----------


## zvetok1971

.   !!!  ........

----------

> .   !!!  ........


   ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .
,      ,         ,           ..."

----------


## zvetok1971

:Big Grin:    !!!  !       ??

----------

. 

       ?            .   . 

         .     ,      .    14 ,      . ,          ,     .

   .   .    .

----------


## zvetok1971

,       ,    ???     ....

----------

.         , ,   32/        50/ ,     - 30-50  ,      ??????

----------

> .         , ,   32/        50/ ,     - 30-50  ,      ??????


  - .  -  .   .

----------


## beerman

!   !!
   ,      -        ??  -    ...    :     ,   ,           ,   -,  .   ,           -  ,         (    -  ).      ?       ??   !

----------

?     .    ?    ?

----------

????

----------

> - .  -  .   .


   ?    .    ?    ?  :Dezl:

----------


## velveta

-     :
1)    6%      (  )      .   01/07/2012 (       )      5%       01/01/2013. ?
2)    ? -   ?   ?    ?
-,       .  :Frown:        ....

UPD

----------


## Na28ta

*velveta*,      ,    .   :        . ..      (     ),    .    :   -     ,     .

----------

.  ,    -      ,   ,     50  .           ?

----------

,   ,      ?

----------


## Na28ta

**, .

----------


## zvetok1971

,        ??     .         ???

----------

50             ,  ,  ,   .   .        ,   -  50 .    ,  :   ,   ,            .   , ,   ,     -  .  !        .    ,   ,    ...

----------

(  )

----------

,  1.07.2012.     .  ?

----------

> (  )


 ""  3  1    *    1  2012 .*
)   13.1 - 13.3  :
"13.1)  -      ,      ,     ,   ()       (),     ,    ,    .      ,  ()    (),  ()    ,       20     ,       2     ;
13.2) ,     ( ), -      ,      ,   7    ,     (  40    )  ()       (  40   ),       ,  ,   () ,     ,   ,    ,    ;

 ,    1  -  . 218     171.   3 1 -

----------


## Cabron

!      01  2012?     01  2012?

----------


## totmyashka

: (   ,       )
1.  01.07.2012 .  -      !!!

 -      ,      ,     ,   ()       (),     ,    ,    .      ,  ()    (),  ()    ,       20     ,       2     ;

   .    ,   ,       ???!!!! :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

 18  . 1.   ,  :
   .

   :
       ,     (    -  );
   ;

   ,  -   ,  !!!
    ,      ! (    , ,     )
2.     -       :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: ,       -  ,      0,5!!!!    .       ,    5!!!% .?

----------


## Na28ta

, ,         ? -    ,    ... ,  ?

----------


## Cabron

> 18  . 1.   ,  :
>    .
> 
>    :
>        ,     (    -  );
>    ;
> 
>    ,  -   ,  !!!
>     ,      ! (    , ,     )
> 2


 ** -  (   ),  (   ), ,  ** ,       ;

1.          ,    ,  :
**     , *   ;*

----------


## Na28ta

,     ?   -,   .     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

-    ...

----------


## elenah9

.

----------

> -    ...


?

----------


## elenah9

.

----------


## Na28ta

,         .         .          http://fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety/kon...atelnost-quest .       3   . !

----------

,              ...    ...

  ...   ...     ,       3-      ...

...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 -   -...   ...
..     ?     fsrar.ru

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,   :Big Grin: 
   ,         10      1. 
    -    .      -   1  2 .        ?          !

----------

*ZZZhanna*,    ...  :
http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/projec...i-deklaracii-o

   ...     ,  ...           ,     **      , ,    ...

... ...   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

?    - ?
     -    ...
 -    ,        ,      - ...

----------

*ZZZhanna*, ,        "     ... ,  ,   ..."?

  ? ,         30-  ,       ...    ...

----------


## mln

> http://fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety/kon...atelnost-quest


  :yes:     , ,

----------


## Na28ta

> 


        ,     ?      .    , , .  ,  ,        !

----------


## Alsu_

*Na28ta*,    ,        :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

, Alsu.     ,   , ,  . ,   ,        ,    , ,    .     ,   ...

----------


## Alsu_

*Na28ta*,    5100,      ,       9500 ,     ,     2000

----------


## lara33

,     ,    ,         1   30 ?  ?

----------


## Na28ta

*lara33*,  :Lol:    . 4       :Smilie:

----------


## lara33

- 1  2012 ,           1    30  2012 . 

                .
         ,    ,     ,  ,   ,  ,   ?

----------


## Na28ta

:EEK!:

----------

22  1995 .  171- "       ,         ()  " (    171-),   ,    ,     1  2012 .

----------

> *lara33*,    . 4


 ,      http://fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety/kon...atelnost-quest,       3 !    .  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

#20.  14.06.12.    .  .

----------


## Na28ta

!!!     !

----------


## beerman

:
 1    ?
       -    ?
  - ...

----------


## mln

> - 1  2012 ,           1    30  2012 .


 :yes: 
   - 1  2012 ,           1    30  2012 . http://www.quality.spb.ru/index.php?PAGE_CODE=DRO

----------


## elenah9

...  30    ,   ?

----------


## Alsu_

,         1.12?   ,     1   1.12?

----------


## Na28ta

> ...  30    ,   ?


        .    ,    .. ,          1   .        :Frown:

----------


## Calmlow

-                   .               -     .           .  " ".  " "          .

----------

> -                   .               -     .           .  " ".  " "          .


:
1.              - ;
2.             .

----------

.      .  -  ,  ,  ,      ...      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

10 ...

----------

,  ,    ,          .    ,  5     .   ,  10 ????                ?           ""   ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""   ,     .


    1      ,       .,   ,      ???
   ( ,  .  ) -  3700.

----------


## Na28ta

,      .     ,   . , ,         ,         . ,     -      .      . ,  ,        ,     ,       .            :Smilie: .

----------

,      01.01.12             01.01.12 ,        ....

      ..   ....

   ,       ()      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 01.01.12


 ,    01.04.12...
 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

> ,    01.04.12...


 ..

----------

> ,    01.04.12...


 .     ,   ?      0,00 - -  ?

    ,    30   ,  ,  , " ? , " - - ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,     :Drinks: 
  ?  :Wink: 
      ,   01.01.  01.04,    ...

----------

> .     ,   ?      0,00 - -  ?
> 
>     ,    30   ,  ,  , " ? , " - - ...




       , -      -  ,       ..   ,   )))


  30      ,   ,   ,       ,      ,      ,   ...         30   1     ,              )))) 

  ,           ..            ...          70  15-20 ...???

----------


## Alinochk

,      ,        ,  ,    ,          ?       ?

----------

> ,      ,        ,  ,    ,          ?       ?

----------


## Alinochk

> 


   ,       ,     ,      ,         ?

----------

> ,       ,     ,      ,         ?





      ?

----------

> ,      ,        ,  ,    ,          ?       ?


     .    ,   ,   ,    (- )  .  ר,    !      -  ,    .
  ,   .

----------


## Alinochk

,    ?     .

----------

*Alinochk*,       ...   1...          ...    ...

----------

, ! !


http://fsrar.ru/news/informacionnoe-...a-oper---alko-

       ,           I  II  2012    * 1  2012* .             .

   ...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    ?


      ,        .        .               ,   .      ,   ...




> , ! !


 , -!

----------

.

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


 .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alinochk

> ,        .        .               ,   .      ,   ...
> 
>  , -!


Na28ta   -  ,        3.

----------


## Firenze

,   -    .  ,  ,   . 
 .    .      -    .    ,   , ,      . .    ,  12,5 .    . . 
  ,  .      ? 
   ,      .     ,   .   ,     .

----------


## mln

> -    .


     ?   ?         !



> .


 ?    ...    ?,    12,5.?

 - .

----------

** .
 218- ,   (  )     ,     ,  ,     ,          . 
    ,   ,    ?     ,   .             . ,  -  ,    ?

----------


## elenah9

> , ! !
> 
> 
> http://fsrar.ru/news/informacionnoe-...a-oper---alko-
> 
>        ,           I  II  2012    * 1  2012* .             .
> 
>    ...


      ?

----------

> ?


.

----------


## Katerina.

.

 ,  ,   .

   . 
 -   , ?
 -          ?

 ,   ,    .    ,  .

.

----------


## balat

28:          ,    ,      ?

:    1  18    171-,              ,     1  2012 .                 .    ,   ,   1  19  19    171-, ,                ,    2    171-.   ,    2    171-,   1  2012 ,            .   ,   1  2012 ,     1  2012   1  2012 ,   1  2012           .

http://fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety/licenzirovaniequest

----------


## J

,     .       .      .             .             ?

----------


## mln

18   18.07.2011  218-,          ,  , . .     .

----------

,    (, )     ,      ?   1  2012 .?

----------


## beerman

" " -     .  ,  ,       ,    - ,  ??? :Wow:

----------

> " " -     .  ,  ,       ,    - ,  ???


 ,  ,     .

----------


## yula58

:       ?   " "      ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## yula58

*Storn*,         ?

----------


## Mnenie

,      01  2012 .       , , , Blezer, Marty Rey ?

----------

> ,      01  2012 .       , , , Blezer, Marty Rey ?


 ,   ,   "" (   ).
 .
  .   .     . ?

----------


## lara33

,       ,    ,   ?

----------

> ,       ,    ,   ?


               ?????????

----------


## keysmart

.  "" - www.k-smart.ru -        .      .
  "" (www.k-smart.ru)          . :      1   2   1 .
http://www.k-smart.ru - ,      ! 
              ( ,  ).      !!!

----------


## kirilova

[QUOTE=Na28ta;53738788]     ,        .        .               ,   .      ,   ...

    ,       ?   ?        ,      ...

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:   , ,  ,              ,       .

----------


## kirilova

> , ,  ,              ,       .


..    ,       ,        ,   . (        )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


        ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


 ,  ...  ?         ?      :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

**,     


> (        )


 ,   ,    .      .  -    100%   .   ,   ,      . ,   ,   ,     , ..      ,    -   .

----------

> **,      ,   ,


 ,  ,    
       .  " "      :Smilie: 	     .    ,   3-4    -.      ,  .  ,     ,      (  )     -,     ..  ,  .

----------


## kirilova

> ,  ...  ?         ?


 ,  , ,       ,

----------


## J

"                   ,        ,         ,        "?

----------


## keysmart

.      .

 "" -  . www.k-smart.ru

----------

!      ,  ... ,        (),       -       ()?        -     1   2   ?

----------


## Vet87

.     .   171-3      .    ,        ,   50 . .      . ...!           ,        01.01.13       .           .         30-40 ..             50 . .  ,     .     ,     : "       ,    ".       .     . 
   .     .                    50 . .   .   ,      - ,    . 
  !!   ,    .     .    ?            ?))

----------

> 50 . .   .   ,      - ,    . 
>   !!   ,    .     .    ?            ?))


   .   (       01/01/13)        . 

     -        ,    ;   - - .

----------

,  -     .       ,   1.07.2012   ,     .    ""   ,   "      "     50   .   ,       ,    ,      ,   .      Ѩ!    .  "     ".   ,    .     ,      .

----------

.    - .   15  -       ( ,     )
1.      
2.     
3.     -      
4.  -   01.09.12   1  2 . (   ?     ,   ??      0      01.01.12         2011  ?)

----------

.4 -   ,  ,             ?
5.      01.07.12    1  2 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

> .


 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Smilie: 



> ?





> .

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


  :Smilie: .    .        1  2.

----------

.1,2,3,4 ?

----------

> 3.     -


 




> 4.  -   01.09.12   1  2 . (   ?     ,   ??      0      01.01.12         2011  ?)


         ,     ,   ,    .  .   -   -   ,   2012    .   .    -  0.   - -  , ..   (      )  ,   .

----------

.

----------

, , .
  01.07.12  - ,            ,   ?

----------

:              ,    -      .    .   -    .
           ""   .

----------

!        .     ,      20,  ,         3  2012 (  ,  10 ),  ,      1.07.2012 ,        ,     1.07.2012.,          1  2 ??

----------

!   , .  ,  01.07.12.    ! ,  :
  . 7 . 2 . 16   N 171-         .  01.01.2013         ,    ,     5   %    (. 5 . 5   N 218-).       .            :
-          16,5%   ,  ;
-    ,   .
,       01.01.13.?      16,5%?

----------


## J

- 01  2012.       :Frown:

----------

-    -  (),           01.01.12 ? !

----------

!     ,       +,      ,      (,)         " "   ,    5%   ?

----------

...          9000 .     (  )        ,  . . 
    -    ,   ,      ,      .   -  !!!     !

----------

,  .  1   2 .            ?  ?   ,   .  .

----------

01.07.2012, ..    3 .  1     1  2 .

----------

,  ,          1 ?             ,

----------

> ,  ,          1 ?             ,


   ,    ,   .     "".          .    ? ,   .    - "".
     : "  "  "   ",       -   ..

----------


## Na28ta

9  2012 . 815      ,   ()   ,    ,    

    14          ,         ()      :

1.        ,   ()   ,    ,    .

2. ,  ,    ()     ,    (   )          25    ,                 ( ), ,              25    ,    ,       , *   I  II  2012 .  20  2012 .*

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      



> **  **  * 25*


,   



> ,   **


? , ,       ,    ,   - ?     "   "     ?       ?

  :



> , **


  ,       , **      ?   ,   01.07.12      , .. **   01.07.12,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

http://government.ru/gov/results/20165/ .           :Frown: .   - ... ...

   ,   :
_14.   ()  ,       ,                12.
15.   ,   
10-  ,    ,  IV  - 
  20-  ,    . 
...
19.   ,    11   12   ,  ,              25    ,    ,       ,            ( ).
 ,        ,                            .
_

----------


## beerman

??      -    ,,,

----------


## KV22

> -    -  (),           01.01.12 ? !


     ,      ,   !    ?

----------


## Kazanova

!  -        - (    ,  11)

----------


## Kazanova

,       , - ?

----------

,      12 ?? 
      1 ? 
       ,   ?     !  ,    .      ?   ?       " 3"    1   2    ?    ? !   ,    .

----------

(, , )   ?    ?  16    :         .

----------


## Na28ta

, ..    ,   .   .

----------

> !  -        - (    ,  11)


https://dap.center-inform.ru/tehpod/...D%D0%B8%D1%8F/

----------

, , ,      -  1-    20- -     ,     -  1-,   -  20-?       ,     :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

20-!   ,        1-.      20-.

----------

> 20-!   ,        1-.      20-.





        .....  ?

----------


## ayri

> , , ,      -  1-    20- -     ,     -  1-,   -  20-?       ,


, ,      ?    .  :Frown:

----------

,   ,

----------


## Na28ta

http://government.ru/gov/results/20165/ .   .2

----------


## ayri

> http://government.ru/gov/results/20165/ .   .2


.  ...  :yes:

----------

!
          .   .

----------


## Kazanova

,  ,    ,    -1  2,   2,     1,   " "    ,    .       ,     ((((((((((((

----------


## lara33

26.08.12  ,         1  2        ?    3      ?   ?

----------

,       !?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.  -  , ,    -  .

----------


## Lavandanna

,       (   ) ,      .       ,   ,     ,             -

----------

, ,   ,  .  ?       .  ( )     ,  ,    ,    ,          ..  -   6000   . :   ,   (      ,   ?),    ?  ,    ?    ,       -    .
 -    ,       ,      (   )

----------


## Alakatonga

-       ??    ?    ,   ?

----------


## zak1c

,   **


> .
> 
>  1  2012    ,    ,   .
> 
>   . 1 . 18   171-  ,           ,    ,          ,    .
> 
>       171-   (   ),  (   ), ,    ,     .
> 
>         (    )   .
> ...


,  ,      ,

----------


## kirilova

> , ,   ,  .  ?       .  ( )     ,  ,    ,    ,          ..  -   6000   . :   ,   (      ,   ?),    ?  ,    ?    ,       -    .
>  -    ,       ,      (   )


   ,       ,    .       :   -      ,   ?

----------


## ayri

> ,       ,    .       :   -      ,   ?


    .          ,   .        (  ).     . :Smilie:

----------


## kirilova

> .          ,   .        (  ).     .


    ?

----------

> ,       ,    .       :   -      ,   ?


 .

----------

?

----------


## ayri

> ?


,   "" :Wow:

----------


## kirilova

> ,   ""


  :Smilie:

----------


## ayri

> ?

----------


## lara33

,       ,      ?

----------

,,     ( ).

----------

> ,       ,      ?


   1  2    .

----------

" 14.19.      ,    


     ,          -

               ;    -       .
( .    22.06.2007 N 116-)"
      .

 ,   ,   ,   -  .       ,   .      ,   ,        2012.  .        ,  ,        .            3 . 
         .

----------

...

 :
     01.07.2012
   1-    14.19   **  (20.09.2012 > 01.07.2012)       ** (01.01.2012-30.06.2012 < 01.07.2012)
?

----------

:    ""    ,   ,   ,  ,         ,       ?     52.11  ?    ?     12,       ?      ?                .
 .     .   ?    ?      ?         ,    ?   ,  .

----------

/,       ? ,  ,     .     .  : , , , .      ! .         !          .     ,      ,    - !         .   ,               . 
-"    1 ?" 
-   . 
-     ?
-   .
-      !
- !   ! (    ?)
  ..
   ,  ?

----------


## Na28ta

**,   .    , ...         : ,        (,     ,       ?       ?),  -     .,    ,      :Frown:  . , ,     , ..                           ,    ...

----------

> ...
> 
>  :
>      01.07.2012
>    1-    14.19   **  (20.09.2012 > 01.07.2012)       ** (01.01.2012-30.06.2012 < 01.07.2012)
> ?


     01.07.2012
    (14.19)     -     .

----------


## Lepo

!!!
  ,  ,      (    -  500)!    5          6   ? 
  . 5?
  . 6?

----------


## Marrry

> 01.07.2012
>     (14.19)     -     .


  ,        1  2 .   ?

----------

...  1- , ,      171-...         1-   :Smilie: 

       1-  2- ...

----------


## lussen

,  -     .  ,  5% ,      , .        , ?  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   . ,     -             ,

----------

,

----------


## Mnenie

,          .            400    .

         24 .      .        ,     ,     , -  .    .

   ,    .

----------


## Lepo

"" -  , !
-,   ,       ?
     -  . 
,       ,    ?

----------

> "" -  , !
> -,   ,       ?
>      -  . 
> ,       ,    ?






               ....     ...     ?

----------


## beerman

!
     -       ,    ,    ...,  ,  ,   1) ; 2)    5,6,7 - ,   8-  .       ... 

 ,  ???    ??    ??     - ??       ...,      2  2      -   ???

----------


## Marrry

,  .    : ,                   ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Frown: .    ...

----------


## Marrry

:Smilie:

----------

...SOS..., -     ? , , ,         ?
  .

----------


## Marrry

20       12 ,    .

----------

.  ,       .      .  25 .   ,      .    ???     ???  .

----------

> .  ,       .      .  25 .   ,      .    ???     ???  .


    .       .        - ,     ( )     15-00,    () !   -           .  -    (   , ,   ) -   !    ""  -   .    !

----------

12?      (   ?)       ,      . !   ,     - !       !    500  " .... 0,5  8,6 %...."    ? ..   00326598  5,2    " 0,5  8,6%"   ?   500,  ,        -   ??     ,     .  ?

----------

,    700 .       .      ???    ,   ,         ??????

----------


## vvp-pit

> !
>      -       ,    ,    ...,  ,  ,   1) ; 2)    5,6,7 - ,   8-  .       ... 
> 
>  ,  ???    ??    ??     - ??       ...,      2  2      -   ???


        .            . 
-  5,6,7,8    4.20
-  5,6,7 , 8            (  4.01   4.20      ).
-  5,6,7,    4.20    .
-  5,6,7,    4.01.

    IT   .
  +      1,2        500 510 520   4.01 (    2.2.1)
       1,2   4.20 (    4.2.0...) 
           4.01       .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,    700 .       .      ???    ,   ,         ??????


       .  ,          (  +       ).        .

----------

> .  ,          (  +       ).        .


     ,     .           ????      2013????

----------


## kirilova

> 12?      (   ?)       ,      . !   ,     - !       !    500  " .... 0,5  8,6 %...."    ? ..   00326598  5,2    " 0,5  8,6%"   ?   500,  ,        -   ??     ,     .  ?


    ,    1 ,     ,   "500 ..",   ,    ,       ,    ,

----------


## beerman

!  -  .   .6    4,20,7 -   :   ,  ,   ,       ,    ,   - -  ??     ???       ??

 :  ,          1 ,          ...      1  2   !!!!  - ???       20-??!!

----------


## Marrry

,        1   12 ( ).    2,       ?
        ,   ?

----------


## kirilova

> ,        1   12 ( ).    2,       ?
>         ,   ?


    , ..     ,      . 1

----------


## Marrry

> , ..     ,      . 1


,    ,         1.

----------


## kirilova

> ,    ,         1.


  ,        ,       ""

----------


## Marrry

> ,        ,       ""


 .
  ,    -    ???

----------


## kirilova

> .
>   ,    -    ???


  ,      ,     ,  ,    -,

----------

> !  -  .   .6    4,20,7 -   :   ,  ,   ,       ,    ,   - -  ??     ???       ??
> 
>  :  ,          1 ,          ...      1  2   !!!!  - ???       20-??!!

----------

...  .    .   .            . .    ( )     1,2    ,          .  :      . .      ,      .  . 
: --------!!!   .     (,         )       .   ?    ?     ,       !         .     .   ...

----------

?

----------

,          5,6,7??  ,    ,   ....  ((   -     8  ?

----------

> ,          5,6,7??  ,    ,   ....  ((   -     8  ?


   8   .  5-7.        ?

----------

> 8   .  5-7.        ?


,    .          ,       "  59 	  ""  .   : ""."

----------


## beerman

> ,    .          ,       "  59 	  ""  .   : ""."


 - ,     ?    -   !

   -   ,    ,   .  7 -   -     -        - , ?? ,   5-7 -   ,      500-,       -   ...

  6     -     -  ,   -        -      - ,   ,  ,  ...      ???     4.20.7

, -         ,     ,        ...
, ,    ...,    :"...        01.01.2012., -       -  .12  20 ...."    ,    ...

----------

> - ,     ?    -   !
> 
>    -   ,    ,   .  7 -   -     -        - , ?? ,   5-7 -   ,      500-,       -   ...
> 
>   6     -     -  ,   -        -      - ,   ,  ,  ...      ???     4.20.7
> 
> , -         ,     ,        ...
> , ,    ...,    :"...        01.01.2012., -       -  .12  20 ...."    ,    ...


   "  ".       .        .

----------

!!!!        "     CSP "? !!!!

----------


## zak1c

**,

----------

> - ,     ?    -   !
> 
>    -   ,    ,   .  7 -   -     -        - , ?? ,   5-7 -   ,      500-,       -   ...
> 
>   6     -     -  ,   -        -      - ,   ,  ,  ...      ???     4.20.7
> 
> , -         ,     ,        ...
> , ,    ...,    :"...        01.01.2012., -       -  .12  20 ...."    ,    ...


    4.20.14,       .

----------

> 4.20.14,       .


   4.20.15 -   
 ,          1  2 .,12.    ,  (  -)  3- -  .          , ..     01.07.12?         .

----------

**,   ,   ,        ...

----------

.    xml      .

----------


## beerman

> 4.20.15 -   
>  ,          1  2 .,12.    ,  (  -)  3- -  .          , ..     01.07.12?         .


  16 :  7   , 6 -    ...    ???     7  ,        ....

----------

**,   ?

----------

,    .          .     .
beerman, ,   .3, ,        ....
 .5,

----------

> 16 :  7   , 6 -    ...    ???     7  ,        ....


   18...   ,       "  74 	  "6"  Keyref    - ."

----------

18-, 5  7        ,     .  .    ?

----------

.5    

  	  36 The '' attribute is invalid - The value '16' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The Enumeration constraint failed.   53 The '000000000003' attribute is invalid - The value '500' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The Enumeration constraint failed.  
2012-09-13 09:52:11.690 	    	   . 
2012-09-13 09:52:11.900 	  	    .   :    . 

  500 -

----------

...

----------


## beerman

- !
   -       : 1. + 
                                                                               2.  +  
   (, -,      ...)       ??

----------


## beerman

> ...


 - , , -  -   !

----------


## Miloserdova

6       ?

----------

> 6       ?


,   6

----------

> ,   6


     ?      (),

----------

,     	      .    .  ,   -   ,?    .       ""?

----------

> ,     	      .    .  ,   -   ,?    .       ""?


 -  .   .    .   .           -  - .

----------


## beerman

**,  -      ??

----------

.   )))    1  2     .       ,      . 
  , -   .        ,    ""  .   ?      - :Redface:

----------

*beerman*

----------

**,   !     .    - ,             .            .

----------

> .   )))    1  2     .       ,      . 
>   , -   .        ,    ""  .   ?      -


,          ?    ?

----------

,

----------

> ,


.   ,         ?     ?

----------

**,   ,       ,   (  )   3200.

----------

> **,   ,       ,   (  )   3200.


   3700.    , ..          .    (  ).
   -  , !

----------

> **,   ,       ,   (  )   3200.


!   (, ) - 6000. 
  ,   .  .  -  ,  12  . 
  ? (  ,      ,  )
1.    ,   ,  .       -  .      -  .    -(  .2)    (   - ,     1   2 ,  4  ,    5 !)    .     " " -  .       .1       .     ,      -  .  -   .2,  ,    .1   .       .     -    .   ,    !  . ,    1  ,  "",     , " xml" ? .  .   -  - "   "  ! -   , 0 -,         ( 57 -    .   (  ) -  -  (  ),      -     -  ?
   - .  ,   ,   .

----------


## katerina1991

!!           !!!   ??      ?  ,      !!  ? ((

----------


## Marrry

,      ?
   ,   - .
      .       .       /,         ,  ?
     ?

----------


## kirilova

> !!           !!!   ??      ?  ,      !!  ? ((


       ?   . ,   -   ,     . ?

----------

> !!           !!!   ??      ?  ,      !!  ? ((


...                !?  -  -  -       :Smilie:

----------


## R-i-n-a

!!!      ,   ,      ,   ?

----------


## Parlar

, , ,    .     "        ",   .    ?

----------


## lara33

,

----------

> ,


    .   http://forum.fsrar.ru/licens/reestrretail   ,   404!

----------


## 25

, , ,   .         .   5               .

----------


## Parlar

> ,


   ,

----------

.       ..     ?
  .  .
   ?
  .? .

----------


## 2615

,       ,         .       "" - .  ,  ?

----------

!        12       .   11  -            .   .

----------


## mainirina

> ,       ,         .       "" - .  ,  ?


        , ..   "...  " -      !

----------


## mainirina

> ,      ?
>    ,   - .
>       .       .       /,         ,  ?
>      ?


   -

----------


## mainirina

> , , ,    .     "        ",   .    ?


     ,          ,   ,   ,      -          -   ,    , , ,         . ,    ))

  : http://www.fsrar.ru/licens/reestrretail 

  : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=467813

----------

5,6,7????      3 ,   5,6,7    36 The '' attribute is invalid - The value '' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The actual length is not equal to the specified length.   36 The '' attribute is invalid - The value '' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.   36 The '' attribute is invalid - The value '' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.

----------


## qwert11

,        ? :       XML   "  14   "000000000006" :  "78460100"       "" -   Pattern."    8 , 10, 14 .

----------


## Lemori

> ,        ? :       XML   "  14   "000000000006" :  "78460100"       "" -   Pattern."    8 , 10, 14 .


   .        ,   9 ,    8

----------

!      .        ,  ?    ?   1-7,      ,  -      .     -  ......

----------


## timb

?         -

----------

, -         ?

----------

XML      776:  " ""     "".   : ""."
     547

----------


## ____83

> , -         ?


 !
    -    22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  ".
     ( )    11      18.07.2011  218-. 

 11.          
1.     (       )      .
         .

:      ,      .
,     -  .

       22  2011 .

----------


## ____83

> XML      776:  " ""     "".   : ""."
>      547


    xml-  . , ,  ,      .1( , )
.

----------


## R0mashka

,       ,      :Smilie:

----------


## ____83

> ,       ,


 :     )

----------


## georg091

.  ?

----------


## ____83

> .  ?


         xml.sig.zip.enc.sig.     ,    ,   .

----------


## ae

,                ,  ?

----------

1       .       .    .

----------


## ae

> .


   ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


      ,  171-,         .         - .

----------


## georg091

?

----------

> ?


.           .

----------

3    10 ? ?

----------


## ____83

> 10


.

----------


## VKS

*.*, 

 .

     :           ?      ?

----------

?     ?     !

----------


## Na28ta

-    -  ?       10  ...    ?

----------


## ____83

.
  .

----------


## )

, ,  ?       5%?

----------


## mainirina

> 1       .       .    .


      :
  -,         ? 
  "     "  .
   ,       ,    - ,
   . , !

----------


## Storn

?   -   



> ,


 ?

----------


## Na28ta

*mainirina*,    ?     .   .  .  (   ),     ,      .          ,   ,  ,    .  .    .

----------


## mainirina

: 
 ,        - -   .   ?
  ,    -  ?

----------


## mainirina

> ,   ,  ,    .


   ?

  ,      ,         :Wow:

----------


## ____83

> ,


 :Scare3:  !!!

----------


## ____83

.
 -       ,         .
 -  ,     ( , ). 
       .

----------


## Na28ta

*mainirina*, *____83*   :     ,     -  .   -    .    1     - ;   100 ,       - .

    ,    


> ,


 ?       ?

----------


## bazhalex

,  .        .      ,     -   ...

----------


## bazhalex

> ,  171-,         .         - .


   ...
  :
" 22  2011    31  2012  , ,     5 ,       ,      (, ,   .).    5        ."

   1  2013            .

----------


## *

!  .:   ,              (    )?

----------


## bazhalex

> !  .:   ,              (    )?


   .        (  ).

----------


## *

> .        (  ).

----------

!        ,    !!
   18 ..  .    ,  .      ,  !
1)    ?
2)   ( 2013 )?
3)    , ..   .    ..
4)       30 ..?
5)   ?

 , , !!!

----------


## bazhalex

> !        ,    !!
>    18 ..  .    ,  .      ,  !
> 1)    ?
> 2)   ( 2013 )?
> 3)    , ..   .    ..
> 4)       30 ..?
> 5)   ?
> 
>  , , !!!


1)       ,    .     ,      .     1  11   171-    22  2011 .
2)   ,       ,   .       .      1  18   171-.
3)   -  .
4)         .  ,        ,    ,    .
         ,   2012     . ,       ,     ,     50  ,       25  .
5) http://www.buhonline.ru/pub/comments/2012/6/6129

----------

,            -    (   , ,    ),   20?         , ""      .

----------


## bazhalex

> ,            -    (   , ,    ),   20?         , ""      .


 -  ,   ...

----------


## ____83

> ,            -    (   , ,    ),   20?         , ""      .


 171-   7  , , :
2.                ,    ...
          .

----------


## ..

,         ,  01.01.13     ,       ? ,      ,    ,   ?     ,      ?

----------


## Na28ta

*..*,       , ..  ,    .  -  ,              (  ).      ,    1 ,    ,       .

----------


## VPOWER

,, .        10 ..    ( ).
     2013 :
1)  50 ..
2)   .
3),   .
4)   .
  -            ?

----------


## Marrry

> *..*,       , ..  ,    .  -  ,              (  ).      ,    1 ,    ,       .


         ?
     ,   ,

----------


## Na28ta

*Marrry*,   2         :Smilie: . 



> ?


  . .   .       ? 2-3-5? , ,  .    ?     .     .




> ,   , **


         .   .

----------


## ..

,         . ,      .   ,     .  2   ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

*..*,  . 54- (.3  2).  ,     .    "                ".         -  .        ,  ,      . 

       ,        ,       , ..   .   ,   ,   "/"  ,    . ,  ,   .      ,    ...  ...

----------


## ..

, 2" -     -      -   ".  ,      ,        ,       ?  ,   (  )        -    ?

----------


## Na28ta

218-  18.07.2011.  01.01.2013 , 
"3.    ,  ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .
,   .3, *        ,          * .

----------

!    ""         5%.    ,       ,   :Dezl: 
1.   ,.  1   .        ,   3         ..    .          ?   ?
2.  4    ,       , .. -   - ,    "  "- "" (((      4 ?      ,           ( )?
   .)))

----------


## ..

!

----------


## ..

,     . ,  -54   ,     "     .2 .3   ,  -  -  ,  .2 .346.26  (  ,     ),      -.......( ,    ..) ,      !

----------

> 218-  18.07.2011.  01.01.2013 , 
> "3.    ,  ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .
> ,   .3, *        ,          * .


      17.08 2011 , N -4-2/13461 ?
  (  ) ,  ,    ..  ,         1.01.2013.    ,   1.07.2012   ( )         5%,       ( )      .

----------


## Na28ta

**,        ,    ...

----------


## *

.:    ,       11,12  3.      ,  .  ,  ?

----------


## ____83

,  -    .

----------


## *

> ,  -    .

----------


## Pjulia

,  !
   ,     ""  .
      5% .  ,        .      2012 . 
        ,        1  2  2012 . 
    :  1     , .    ,  .    2  ,    , .  1  2012     . 
   ,       ?

----------


## ____83

> 1  2  2012 .


2. ,  ,    ()     ,    (   )          25    ,                 ( ), ,              25    ,    ,       ,    I  II  2012 .  20  2012 .
  9  2012 . 815

----------


## Pjulia

, !        .  ,  -   . , ,   ?  15.13  ?

----------


## ____83

> ?  15.13


 :yes:

----------


## .

.    
1.        5%,    ? 
2.         ,          ?

----------


## ____83

> 1.        5%,    ? 
> 2.         ,          ?


1..
2. 15.13 .

----------


## 433

,      2013           ?           .   ,   ,        ?   ! P.S.        ,         :Frown:

----------


## Anton P.

> 


.

    .     .

----------


## 12

.       .      1  13       ?

----------

> .
> 
>     .     .


  ,   ...            ,      ?    ,      ...

----------

!        .     30 000.     2012 .    .

----------


## ____83

> 


  :yes:

----------


## keysmart

> !        .     30 000.     2012 .    .


 !
       .   ""             ( ,    1.07    ).      .         ,      .     .
   : ,      ?

----------


## ir*

.  .:       "  : null"    ?

----------


## Marrry

,        .   .

----------


## delux2010@hotbox.ru

,,  ,     - ....   ,   - ....  1.01.2013   ?     ? ?
 ... !

----------


## ____83

50..
      .
      23:00  8:00 .
  7          0.33

----------


## Marrry

> 50..
>       .
>       23:00  8:00 .
>   7          0.33


,          ?     ,         .

----------


## ____83

> 7          0.33


  ...
         ,     ,  7          330 " - .11  26  - 171.    .     .
    ,         .  - 171    .

----------


## Marrry

> 50..


      !

----------

> !


100%

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,   ,          50 ..  - -       ?

----------

> ,   ,          50 ..  - -       ?


  -  ?  - : .   -  .
  - : .

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,     . -218:
",      (     )   ,       ,  ,     ,          ,           50  ,   - ."

----------


## Svetlan-ka

"  ...",     .   ,    .

----------


## Marrry

> "  ...",     .   ,    .


,   ???    ,       :",      (     )", 

 ,     ,    !!!!

----------


## ir*

.  .     9 (),    ,  "0"  -  ,   .      , .

----------


## _15

(   . , )       2013.  ?

----------


## Anton P.

> "0"


,   -  .

----------


## ir*

> ,   -  .

----------


## lara33

13        ,    0,5     170 .     ,         ,          13.    .

----------


## Anton P.

*lara33*,

----------


## lara33



----------


## lara33

,    1    170,     10    , .  4    ?   -   ?

----------


## Fraxine

, , ,         :Embarrassment:  
      (    ). 01.01.2013   - ?    ,     ?

----------

> ,    1    170,     10    , .  4    ?   -   ?


 " 4"?
 27.12,    . 
,  ,      /,      .
          ...

----------


## lara33

> 27.12,


,   26.12.12      . ?

----------

> ,   26.12.12      . ?


     -  .

----------


## lara33

,    8

----------


## Hausger

> ...
>          ,     ,  7          330 " - .11  26  - 171.    .     .
>     ,         .  - 171    .


. 
7%      0,33??

----------

,   ,    ,
   :
  18.  ,  , .2.       :    ;      ,     .
     ?
 .

----------


## ____83

> ,   ,    ,
>    :
>   18.  ,  , .2.       :    ;      ,     .
>      ?
>  .


  1 . 18   171-.

----------

.1 18
 1.          ,    ,  : 
    ( .    18.07.2011 N 218-)
           ,    ; 
    ( .    18.07.2011 N 218-)
*     ;* 
    ( .    18.07.2011 N 218-)

       =?

.2  ,     
    3)   -          1,5    ; 
    7)   -  ,         ,    ,  ()   ,      0,5    ,        ,    .      ,    (   ), ,  ,  ,   (),  ,   ,    ;

 :
 - **  **  ?

----------


## 2606

, . ,     . 
    -?    ?

----------

> , . ,     . 
>     -?    ?


  5, 6, 7, 8.   -   6 ( , , )

----------


## 2606

.  .

----------

> .  .     9 (),    ,  "0"  -  ,   .      , .

----------

!, .       ,         .      ,       ?   ?

----------


## beerman

> 5, 6, 7, 8.   -   6 ( , , )


      8??

----------


## beerman

8 :  -   ,    ,   ,      , -     , -    -....  ??? :Wow:

----------


## georg091

! , .       4     ,     ,     :     
2013-01-15 18:27:50.767	 	    .  :       .      .
2013-01-15 18:27:50.843	 	 ,   .   .      ?

----------


## kirilova

,

----------


## georg091

?

----------


## kirilova



----------


## georg091

!

----------


## kirilova



----------


## lara33

,      ,    ,     .     .     ,  ,  ?

----------


## Hausger

> ,      ,    ,     .     .     ,  ,  ?


. 
"13.1) * -     * ,      ,     ,   ()       (),     ,    ,    .      ,  ()    (),  ()    ,       20     ,       2     ;"

----------


## Fraxine

. , ,         .      -   "" ?   -  ?    ,    ,  ,    .     -     ?

----------

,   ,     .  1  2013      , ..  .    1           ?

----------

- .       :           ,     ?     ,  -0, -0,      .  !

----------

**,           ?    4 .

----------


## AD2cat

:
5. ,   1  2013      2,    5,    6  16    22  1995  N 171- "       ,    " (    )       ,    ,     5      . 2.      :
 , ,  ,   ,     ;
  ,      ,  ,       ,   ,      ;
     (  )    ,      (     ),   ;
    ,  ,  ,            ,         ,    .          ;
         ;

   ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .

               ,       ? .

----------

,   !           ,         !  ,        \,  1    ,      ? ,   ,     ,    ! 
 1   ,     ,     ,   ! 
 !

----------


## Na28ta

,     :      .         .

----------

, ! 
           2013 (..  2013         ).     5,6,7,8?

----------

,   5 .,   ,       ,  ,   ?

----------

1.     .
2.      .
3.   .
4.      .
5. ,    ,     -    (.    )
6.   .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Oks_m

> :
> 
>    ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .


 -   ,      ,    ?

----------

..._     ...._
      17  2011 . N -4-2/13461@   -        .
...."           () ,        ,   2.1  2 *  N 54-*,      ,       , ** - ."....

    .

----------


## Stlth

> 5. ,    ,     -    (.    )


      ,         , ..   ,     (           ,    ?           ?

----------

http://base.garant.ru/12188079/#1   16.
  . .5  6.   .    9-00  21-00,        ,   ,     - 50.      .

----------


## Mnenie

.            ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .            ?


  .       .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


 ,           ,     () .

      -   .      .

.

----------


## 70

,   ,      ( ),  , ...    ,    ,      ?
!

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,      ( ),  , ...    ,    ,      ?
> !


 , ,      12

----------


## alex e

,   !        (  )    ,       .       25 .     ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   !        (  )    ,       .       25 .     ,    ?


        ,    50762-2007                 ,
    ,     23.00.          .      ,        52.25.12 -   .        :      .     ,     .
  16, -171             .
   ,       ,       ,  ,           .   19, -171                   ,      .                .
       ,              ,          ,                ,     -      ,..   .
   ,   26.3         (  )             . (    03.07.2008 .  03-11-04/3/311)...     "  .  .   50764-2009" .      "-     ..." 2.3.6.1079-01. 2.3.6.               ,       15.08.1997 N 1036

----------


## alex e

.
          . 
   (,  , ) - ? 
  5  7     ?
   25    ( )?

----------


## Helga

! ,  ,     ,            " "     .      5.    .  - ,    ?
  .    .    ?    ,       . .

----------

.               35 .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! ,  ,     ,            " "     .      5.    .  - ,    ?
>   .    .    ?    ,       . .


"  "     9  2012 .    815.
http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/p...elstva-rf-815-
http://www.rg.ru/2012/08/21/deklaracii-site-dok.html

"      "      15  2013 .  1024. http://www.rg.ru/2013/11/19/spirt-site-dok.html

"  "         23  2012  231  http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/orders/prikaz-231

----------


## OlgaNov

!  ,        ?
  ?       ?

----------

1. ,  . 2.   . 3.   - 5,6,7 )))

----------


## PPAlina

** , 
!  ,     ,      . 30.03.14.      .     4  2013,   ,       ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ** , 
> !  ,     ,      . 30.03.14.      .     4  2013,   ,       ,     .


               .     (http://minpromtorg.permkrai.ru/article/show/322   26.03.2014)

  "       4  2013 "
(_ p.s.      ,, ,     _ ).

,  ,              3, 4, 6, 7;
,  ,              5, 6, 7;
         10 ,      , , ,

----------

! ,  70           (50.)  ?  -  5000 .      ,        ,      2013     .  . -    ,  ,      :Smilie: ,   70   ,   . 
      . ?   .    ,    ,   ,       , "  "      ! :Smilie:     ?     3 ,    25 (   ,   )   .      .    . , ?

----------


## zak1c

> 70   ,   .


   =)

----------


## OlgaNov

,  ! , ,          100  ?

----------


## lara33

> 


   ?  ?

----------

OlgaNov,    10 000   ,      100 000

----------

> ?  ?


 .    ,     16    -   ! :Smilie:  
,   ,      .
  ,     -       .

----------


## remarka

,    ,       . -       ,        ,     .     ?  ,        ?     ?
,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,       . -       ,        ,     .     ?  ,        ?     ?
> ,


          .16. 171   :
         ,       .2 .16, ..    ,  ,  ,            ;
*   ;*
    .
          ,

----------


## remarka

> 


, ,        () ,     ?      .     .

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,        () ,     ?      .     .


 
http://yuko-chel.ru/question/q_25016.html

----------


## remarka

> http://yuko-chel.ru/question/q_25016.html


, ...      ,          ... " "?  , , ?

----------


## Olya09

,     , .             ?

----------

> ,     , .             ?


 ?    ?

----------


## 1

> ,     , .             ?


   - .    .

----------


## Olya09

> ?    ?


 . :Frown:

----------

> .


     -   12.

----------


## Olya09

** ,  :Smilie:   ?   ?

----------

> ** ,   ?   ?


    11  -   .

----------

,  ,  , ,      - 12 ,   - 11 .
        ,    ,       .

----------


## Valtera

?
  - -    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?
>   - -    .


          40..  ,    ,    .     .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,


.     63 ..

----------

